# Screenprinters.net - Robert Barnes - Lowery



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

*screenprinters.net - RobertBarnes - Lowery*

Does anyone frequent this site. It used to be a very good informational site. I have proof now that this site has no credibility.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: screenprinters.net - RobertBarnes - Lowery*

All you have to do is stop by and read some posts, to see that there is no credibility left on that forum..... I stopped by recently, to see what they were saying about the whole USSPI debacle, and I was disgusted to see what was going on over there; it seems (at least in all the areas I was reading) to have become nothing more than an expensive digital playground for that pompous *** from Lowery.

Note: I have no personal experience with that dude; just the multitude of stuff he has posted on the USSPI forums, recently.... That's about all I needed to know.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Nope... Not a allot to offer over there!


----------

